# Looking for home in FL



## JoshandDiane (Sep 2, 2013)

We are looking for a place in Florida within an hour of Tampa. We would like around 5 acres to set up a homestead and do organic gardening. Let us know if you know of any or ideas where we should look.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

I posted an ad about 3 pages back with a Florida home & land for sale, with pictures. Located in Central Florida, Eustis, Fl. Contact me for more info if interested. Thanks !

Florida land & home for sale
Florida Home For Sale By Owner - 
Located in Central Florida, Lake County, 2.67 acres with 3/2 roomy manufactured home, (1990) with living room cathedral ceiling, eat in kitchen, separate dining room, large front porch, master bedroom has bath with tub and separate shower. New ceiling fans, lights, gas stove & hood vent, newly painted. Located at end of unpaved road with no deeded restrictions. Land is flat, high and dry with a small creek on west end, with many trees including oaks, cedars, and pines . Well equipment updated, good water. Taxes under $900.00 year. Priced to sell at $89,900. 
Contact me with PM if interested.


----------



## JoshandDiane (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Tacoma. We checked out the post, we are hoping to find something with a little more land but will keep it in mind.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

JoshandDiane said:


> We are looking for a place in Florida within an hour of Tampa. We would like around 5 acres to set up a homestead and do organic gardening. Let us know if you know of any or ideas where we should look.


I'm a Florida native and live in the area currently. Suggested cities/towns to check out:

Plant City
Dover
Brandon (pricey)
Valrico
Seffner
Mango
Lakeland (peripheral ends only)
Winter Haven
Arcadia
Polk City (check area closely)
Bartow
Mulberry

There are lots of rural properties between Tampa and Lakeland, off of the I-4 corridor. 
North Hwy 98 into 301 has quite a bit of rural land - be careful of water issues (near the Green Swamp), sinkholes and such. 

I can recommend a decent real estate agent in the area, I purchased two homes through him in 1995 and 1998, and I see he is still active with Re/Max. 

Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any questions or if I can provide any information on an area for you.

I want to get OUT of Florida, but people just keep coming here in droves 

Happy Hunting! 

~ST


----------



## JoshandDiane (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for replying SimplerTimez, we appreciate the location advice and we would be interested in connecting with your realtor.

Thanks!

J&D


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

JoshandDiane said:


> Thanks for replying SimplerTimez, we appreciate the location advice and we would be interested in connecting with your realtor.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J&D


You're welcome. I've sent you a PM with his information. 

~ST


----------

